# Chuck adapter plate for SB 16"



## mswasty (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi,
I'm very new to metal lathes and just bought a 16" SB lathe. It came with a 12" 3 jaw chuck but this thing is HUGE. How do I get a more managable 8" chuck on it? I look on ebay for chucks but how do I know which one will work. I removed the 12" and there is an adapter plate with a 3 hole bolt pattern. Would I need to get a new adapter plate to fit modern chucks? I have another 4 jaw 12" chuck for a rotary table I have but it has a 4 hole bolt pattern. So that one won't work. Any ideas?

Thanks
Matt


----------



## OldMachinist (Dec 2, 2012)

You need different adapter plate or if you don't plan using the 12" chuck you can modify the existing plate to suit. The South Bend 16 has a spindle thread of 2 3/8"-6.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-8-2-3-8...747?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cd30763b


----------



## mswasty (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks OldMachinist!
    Will a standard QCTP work with this lathe?  Being a bigger than normal lathe, not sure if a special tool holder is needed.   It came with the lantern type tool holder and the seller told me that I really needed to get a modern holder.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Quick-Chang...6?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item5aec02c484

The one above says it's compatible with a 6"-12" swing.  Not sure if this will work with my SB 16".

Thanks again for all the help!

Matt


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 3, 2012)

You could put it on there, but you would be limited on tool sizes. An AXA usually is put on smaller than 16" machines. 
Here's one of many pages giving dimensions for the different series QCTP:

http://www.industrydepot.com/DorianToolToolHolders.htm

I'd put a CXA on it.

Here's another:

http://www.aloris.com/catalog/aloris_p2-3.pdf


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 3, 2012)

If you go too small with a chuck you're limiting the ability of a 16" lathe to do the larger work it was designed for. Remember, large chucks can hold small pieces but smaller chucks can't hold large pieces.  I have a 9" on my 14 1/2" and wish I could find a reasonably priced 11" or 12" as a backup for larger jobs.
As far as QCTP's go, they come in 3 sizes: 100AXA (6"- 12"), 200BXA (9"- 14"), and 300CXA (13"-  18"). There are larger sizes but way too big for a 16" lathe.   I have both a BXA and CXA for my 14 1/2" SB and the BXA which is 2 3/4" high is barely workable. The 300CXA, which is 3" high is a good fit on the 14 1/2 and should be a good fit on the 16"
Good luck, 
Bob


----------



## 8ntsane (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello Matt     look here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...ur-Shop-Made-Tooling!?highlight=chuck+adapter for ideas for mounting up different sizes of chucks. Mine is a 14X30 Sidney, but swings over 17 inches. I have chucks ranging from 6 to 12 inch, and they all are mounted with adapter plates. My lathe also uses both AXA, and CXA tool posts. The AXA is really too small, but with a spacer under it , to raise it up, it works fine. The CXA is the size that fits mine best. Though the BXA should work fine too.http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/1438-Chuck-adapter-plate?highlight=8ntsane


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 5, 2012)

mswasty said:


> Hi,
> I'm very new to metal lathes and just bought a 16" SB lathe. It came with a 12" 3 jaw chuck but this thing is HUGE. How do I get a more managable 8" chuck on it? I look on ebay for chucks but how do I know which one will work. I removed the 12" and there is an adapter plate with a 3 hole bolt pattern. Would I need to get a new adapter plate to fit modern chucks? I have another 4 jaw 12" chuck for a rotary table I have but it has a 4 hole bolt pattern. So that one won't work. Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


  You could machine the backplate you have to fit the 4 jaw chuck you have then you can use it to hold a smaller 3 jaw chuck and indicate it in dead on.  Or get a plane back chuck and turn your backplate to fit it if you dont plan on using your larger chuck. You can buy a new backplate but you will still have to machine it to fit the recess in your new chuck.   I have a 8" chuck on my 16" SB and it works fine for most everything I do, by reversing jaws you can swing a sizeable  piece of stock.


----------

